# Could Ghosts and such be real? Debate/Theories



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

SO... I've been watching some ghost hunters' vlogs recently and there always seems to be one thing in common... a slight distortion of light and the pets are the only ones to see them... therefore if ghosts are real they would have to be on the spectrum of light that humans cannot see


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Nah, if they were we'd have actual evidence


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

But some people are able too, apparently. And some children are also able to see things that seemingly aren't there. I know I've seen a shadow person in my life. 

Before you ask, no it wasn't sleep paralysis as I could move and screamed my lungs out.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 10, 2022)

the human mind is wired to find certan things and patterns very quickly, but this is not always accurate, its why people manage to find faces in clouds and such, there is a benifit to recognizing a pattern in someones vission quickly, and a limited(from an evolution pov) amount of harm done by misidentifying a could or burnt toast

there is no saying this does not apply to other animals as well, it actually seems more likely they have the issue


----------



## Fritzy525 (Nov 10, 2022)

Okay so I don't know if this is the right thread for this but... well f*ck it. I actually have two ghost stories to share for this particular topic. Personally, I 100% believe in them. Here's why:

My first story is from when I was about... 5? maybe 6?? Anyway, it was nighttime, and I was in my room lying in bed. My bedroom door was, like, cracked open about 6 inches. It was almost COMPLETELY dark and absolutely silent in the house. I was just in bed and all of a sudden, I just see a translucent light blue figure just hover across the hall. It didn't make any noise, it just, rolled right through. On top of that, it looked like it was wearing tattered, ripped clothes.

My second story involved me using a Ouija board. I was with a friend of mine when we did it. I was doubtful at first, but the pointer started moving. And it started to create words. IT WAS SO WEIRD because it didn't even feel unnatural or anything. It just sorta... happened. Anyway, we ended up contacting my friend's grandfather, who had passed away a few years ago. 

Anyway, those are my experiences. Also, I would like to point out that I even asked my friend if she was moving the pointer and she said no. And she's the most honest person I've EVER met. Like, I don't think she's ever told a lie. That's what really freaks me out.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> SO... I've been watching some ghost hunters' vlogs recently and there always seems to be one thing in common... a slight distortion of light and the pets are the only ones to see them... therefore if ghosts are real they would have to be on the spectrum of light that humans cannot see



I'll quote _myself _from a chat I had on this very topic with another user to save some typing. (so if they recognize the paragraphs they won't be too surprised <_grin_>):

First off, according to string theory in quantum physics, we live in a 3 dimensional world for our convenience but all indications are there are more physical dimensions outside our ability to perceive. Either 10 or 26 specifically, depending on the sub-theory still in debate, but clearly more than 3. Our bodies and minds limit us to perceiving these 3 directions only, so that’s what we know and adapted to. As cavemen we didn’t really need to worry about tiger attacks from any other direction other than our 3 known ones after all. Effectively our world is up/down/right/left/forward/back only. That’s the universe as we can visualize it.

Now it’s _metaphor_ time to help you wrap your head around it and what this means relating to ghosts:

Picture if *WE* lived in just a 2 dimensional world…like on a piece of paper. We’re flat and we know of forward and back and left and right…but “up” and “down” are literally inconceivable to us. If you stack 500 sheets of paper on each other, each will be their own universe but even if they’re touching it’s irrelevant as it’s still “above” out paper-world thus we can’t fathom the direction it’s in and thus are unaware totally. It might as well be in the direction of “gaita” as far as we’re concerned, and WTF is “gaita”? (_I made up that word BTW for the example_). So far so good? Now comes the fun part!!!

As a 3 dimensional “god” or ghost (spirit freed from the body), you can see everything in this paper-world all at once just by looking “down” on it. Even objects inside houses are perceptible, sealed vaults are just an outline with the contents showing from your POV, as are the internal organs of the inhabitants. They literally cannot hide from you as you’re looking “down” on them from above. If you see a cancerous growth inside them you can just reach in and cut it “up” and away without piercing their skin, but from *their* POV, it just disappeared miraculously with nothing cutting into the patient! If you grab or place an object and lift it off the paper, from their POV it just disappeared and reappeared. If you speak, they’ll hear the 2D component of your voice coming from nowhere and distorted (as it’s only vibrating the air forwards and back in their world, not a full soundwave). If you enter their world by passing down through it, they’ll only see a 2D slice of whatever part you passed into their paper, again appearing from nowhere. If you get close enough and shine a light “down” on the paper world, a translucent image will appear distorted in their world from nothing, and this image can easily pass through walls if they try and run away in fear. They have no privacy from you, and you can fuck with them all you wish as they can’t even conceive of how to perceive you. If they are above you touching you from that dimension and are cold, that sensation of cold will pass to you with no apparent source.

I assume you can see all the ghost/diety comparisons so far in that world? I just described all the traditional "ghosty stuff" in the above paragraph, right?

Now combining the 2 points, I believe *we* are 3 dimensional beings in a 3D world (obviously), and the gods/spirits/ghosts are *4D* ones (or higher). What we see as miracles are just objects being manipulated from an unseen dimension they have access to. When we die the “go towards the light” reported from near-death people could be our spirit trying to interpret the 3D component of the 4D world we find ourselves in now that we’re freed from our bodies? Other gods/etc can help us and guide us in this new reality until we’re ready to explore it with our new knowledge. Others *don’t* get it and become “*wandering ghosts*”, occasionally stumbling onto our world and latching onto the only thing they remember and what makes sense until they “move on” (i.e, learn to go in the other unknown directions, effectively leaving our universe and rising above or the direction “gaita” it). <_giggle>_

The gods get a home that makes sense, ghosts get a physical mechanism on HOW they interact with us, their actions get a logical explanation as to HOW they do what they do and why we can’t see them clearly, and deities and spirit worlds start to make more sense.

Now obviously there are a few deep assumptions in this theory, and who knows if it will ever be proven totally, but that’s why we’re a young species and not an advanced one. We don’t know so we’re guessing…but *my* brain needed this to even begin to understand gods. Church just said “God’s in heaven” and threw up their arms on literally any attempt to explain further. People say "Ghosts exists, like magic!" and that's all.

I needed more and found it in string theory.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> But some people are able too, apparently. And some children are also able to see things that seemingly aren't there. I know I've seen a shadow person in my life.
> 
> Before you ask, no it wasn't sleep paralysis as I could move and screamed my lungs out.


are you sure it wasn't a dream, noteably if sort of waking up but not fully?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

I've seen a dead friend dripping blood (they seemed very real)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

ben909 said:


> are you sure it wasn't a dream, noteably if sort of waking up but not fully?


considering the fact of how vividly I remember it, the fact I could hear my mother running up the stairs towards my room, and the fact that the shadow person who was approaching me vanished just, and I mean JUST a few seconds BEFORE, the door opened. I have a hard time believing it was a trick of the light, and the fact I could feel the tears streaming down my face, my mother holding me, and the fact I didn't fall asleep yet that night. I'm pretty sure that wasn't a dream, or sleep paralysis.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2022)

Maybe the world is like Photoshop and other lives exist on different 'layers' and things overlap and that's the ghosts we sometimes see due to 'bugs'?

I've only experienced sleep paralysis though so I don't believe in paranormal activities nonsense.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> considering the fact of how vividly I remember it, the fact I could hear my mother running up the stairs towards my room, and the fact that the shadow person who was approaching me vanished just, and I mean JUST a few seconds BEFORE, the door opened. I have a hard time believing it was a trick of the light, and the fact I could feel the tears streaming down my face, my mother holding me, and the fact I didn't fall asleep yet that night. I'm pretty sure that wasn't a dream, or sleep paralysis.


ok,  however, some people can actually remember dreams pretty well, especially nightmares

chances are what you saw was something else, but your brain labeled it wrong, this is very common, especially in the dark


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> considering the fact of how vividly I remember it, the fact I could hear my mother running up the stairs towards my room, and the fact that the shadow person who was approaching me vanished just, and I mean JUST a few seconds BEFORE, the door opened. I have a hard time believing it was a trick of the light, and the fact I could feel the tears streaming down my face, my mother holding me, and the fact I didn't fall asleep yet that night. I'm pretty sure that wasn't a dream, or sleep paralysis.


I have Insomnia and people blame my theory on hallucinations but Ik what I see... rare times... yes... but Ik what I see


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 10, 2022)

Of course they are. Anyone that says otherwise simply has no idea what they're talking about. Not every ACCOUNT is real, of course not just because some aren't doesn't mean they all aren't.

In other words: if you know, you know.


----------



## Fritzy525 (Nov 10, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ok,  however, some people can actually remember dreams pretty well, especially nightmares
> 
> chances are what you saw was something else, but your brain labeled it wrong, this is very common, especially in the dark


WE ARE NOT CRAZY


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Fritzy525 said:


> WE ARE NOT CRAZY


THATS WHAT IM SAYING


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

I find it interesting how different people interpret things.

I'm especially creeped out by my story, as, I know for a fact it wasn't a dream or a nightmare, as I never, and I mean never, remember my dreams or nightmares.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Its fun seeing the different standings and the defense some people have for their theories *hands @Mambi the award for in depth defense*


----------



## ben909 (Nov 10, 2022)

Fritzy525 said:


> WE ARE NOT CRAZY


i never said you were


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 10, 2022)

I personally had a classic paranormal experience and I'm still not inclined to believe in ghosts.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 10, 2022)

I have many stories, I'm at work just posting so I can find this thread later. We actually contacted one of those ghost shows on TV, they basically said good luck with that you're on your own


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 10, 2022)

Well, one big source of skepticism for me: in the past 20 years or so, the number of people carrying cameras with them everywhere they go has risen dramatically, but it seems that we have not had a similar increase in photos and videos of paranormal phenomena.


TrixieFox said:


> SO... I've been watching some ghost hunters' vlogs recently and there always seems to be one thing in common... a slight distortion of light and the pets are the only ones to see them... therefore if ghosts are real they would have to be on the spectrum of light that humans cannot see


Some animals are able to see into a bit of the ultraviolet part of the spectrum that humans can't see. I don't know about near-infrared in animals (that's not the same as the heat-sensing pits of certain snakes), but security cameras usually use near-infrared at night, and modifying a digital camera for near-infrared photography isn't hard.


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 10, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Of course they are. Anyone that says otherwise simply has no idea what they're talking about. Not every ACCOUNT is real, of course not just because some aren't doesn't mean they all aren't.
> 
> In other words: if you know, you know.


While I tend to be the science guy more often than not, I also _know_ that strange shit happens which is not always explainable in any straightforward way (and I don't just mean plain old ghosts). And appealing to hallucination and mistake in every single damn case of an anomalous incident feels so overused that it almost amounts to a fallacy in itself.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 10, 2022)

I've experienced a hallucination a couple of times. And I don't believe in mysticism. It's fun, but not scientific.
Hold on, I immediately remembered the introXD


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 10, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> While I tend to be the science guy more often than not, I also _know_ that strange shit happens which is not always explainable in any straightforward way (and I don't just mean plain old ghosts). And appealing to hallucination and mistake in every single damn case of an anomalous incident feels so overused that it almost amounts to a fallacy in itself.


A true scientist factors in every possibility, no matter how unlikely in the quest to discover the truth (no matter how unbelievable). Science does not limit itself only to what makes sense to the scientist.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2022)

They not real.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> They not real.


semi pointless side comment, is a compression artifact or optical illusion a "real" thing in your def


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2022)

ben909 said:


> semi pointless side comment, is a compression artifact or optical illusion a "real" thing in your def



The word 'artifact' answers that question, doesn't it? ;D

The paranormal experiences people report are, like you suggest, illusions produced by our fallible brains that don't always give us the right answers as they try to create models of the surrounding world out of noisy input- which is why ghosts usually appear to people when they're tired, scared, when it's getting dark etc. So when those models suggest something is there- _and it's not_- then yes it's legitimate to say it's not real.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The word 'artifact' answers that question, doesn't it? ;D
> 
> The paranormal experiences people report are, like you suggest, illusions produced by our fallible brains that don't always give us the right answers as they try to create models of the surrounding world out of noisy input- which is why ghosts usually appear to people when they're tired, scared, when it's getting dark etc. So when those models suggest something is there- _and it's not_- then yes it's legitimate to say it's not real.


ok, that makes sense

my view personally is that these "illusions" are in fact real in the sense that they are misidentifications of actual things that the mind then fills in, especially common ones, an optical illusion is "real" in the sense that it can be defined and often reproduced, and thus has an existence, even if its existence is marking an error


this difference is part of why i commented in this thread


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 10, 2022)

Maybe? Not sure. I've has experiences with the "paranormal" before.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

my door just randomly opened XD it aint my cat tho


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 10, 2022)

I believe there are things in this universe we are incapable of fully understanding. I do believe spirits exist and I believe they have different names across multiple cultures.
They are outside of our understanding and should be respected.


----------



## Floxxi (Nov 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> SO... I've been watching some ghost hunters' vlogs recently and there always seems to be one thing in common... a slight distortion of light and the pets are the only ones to see them... therefore if ghosts are real they would have to be on the spectrum of light that humans cannot see


So that’s A strange thing about it, if ghosts are real then how is it that we aren’t able to observe them. The reason why you see such similarities in these vlogs is because it is extremely easy to have a distortion of the light through a lens. Water pellets on a lense will cause distortion of the image.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 11, 2022)

i do believe ghosts _can _exist, just not in any way they're depicted in shock value media. i think if they do exist, there's no way they could interact with the physical world or be detected in any way. whenever i think about possible afterlives, i think a potential "spirit world" could be possible, where it's basically just the real world but from a spectating point-of-view, with other bizarre/trippy elements.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

This thread is suddenly becoming a cult or something.

Anyways. On my opinion, I don't really care if ghosts are real or not. Even if they exist, who says that I couldn't confuse them with a zombie or something?  Heck, even other unknown beings should exist in the world. 
All I'm trying to say is that maybe what I see it's not a ghost. But a flicker of imagination or an eldritch being that I confused with a ghost.


----------



## Inferndragon (Nov 11, 2022)

Well there are moments in time where you see things in the corner of your eye. Then you look back and they vanish.
Usually your brain sees something and tries to piece it together. Your brain wants to explain why certain things exist.
When you connect the dots you instantly try to use logic. So you perceive it as a ghost.

Ghosts are more after images of your mind piecing stuff together. Especially when you are delirious you are more likely to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Well there are moments in time where you see things in the corner of your eye. Then you look back and they vanish.
> Usually your brain sees something and tries to piece it together. Your brain wants to explain why certain things exist.
> When you connect the dots you instantly try to use logic. So you perceive it as a ghost.
> 
> Ghosts are more after images of your mind piecing stuff together. Especially when you are delirious you are more likely to come to that conclusion.


Ah yes. Sleep deprived. 

I understand what you're saying. It's more logical to see weird things in the night after watching a horror movie.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Nov 11, 2022)

There are a lot of stories about ghosts, but I just end up wondering why these supposed ghosts care about showing themselves to us so much. Or why would a 4D creature want to interact with us, why are we so special that this being only wants to interact with people. 

Obviously there's a bias at play there, you can't exactly tell ghost stories about things that happened in places you weren't at to experience. But I don't really hear much about, for lack of better examples, ghosts in space


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

CreachureComforts said:


> interact with us


Scaring people is fun. I understand them. If I were a ghost, that's what I'd be doing.


CreachureComforts said:


> ghosts in space


There are no ghosts in space. There are silicon crabs.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 11, 2022)

I've had enough hallucinations in my time to be fully aware that if your brain wants you to see something, you'll see something, and if your brain wants you to think its a ghost, it is a ghost.

What we percieve as reality is created by our brains in the first place, for better or for worse.

I do not think ghosts are real. Most of my family does though. My gran is convinced parts of her cellar are haunted.


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 11, 2022)

After all those years I still get to wonder, what kind of "error of perception" caused this glass jar of blue paint to lunge itself a whole meter forward across horizontal top surface of a crate, with sufficient force to fly another meter from the edge and smash itself on the concrete floor, leaving a stain that would be visible for years to come... Most immediate answer could have been a rat since it was a workshop space, except in that case it would have to be an invisible one. And quite strong and determined too, I've never encountered a jar-throwing rat otherwise.

I absolutely do not claim it must have been a dead person's hand that did it. The place hasn't been considered "haunted" in any way. But in any case, how _the fuck_ do I explain this event? It shouldn't happen. Yet it did.

It kind of offends the scientific part of my mind that I witnessed it. But not only that, it had consequences. I couldn't have further touch-ups of my bicycle done because the paint got all wasted.

This kind of little "glitches in Matrix" indicate to me that there's more to the world than the strict scientific interpretation tries to tell us. Sure thing, people "see things", people misinterpret, people make stuff up all the time. But buried in all that chaff there are occasional rare hard nuggets that don't let themselves to be just explained away that easily. 

Now, I fully understand that such outlier events don't form a material that can be properly investigated. But to say they aren't real because the statistical methods tells us to reject such measurements? Sure. Yet still, the damn jar decided to lunge itself forward while being inside my field of view. And scientific thinking didn't make it become whole again.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> what kind of "error of perception" caused this glass jar of blue paint to lunge itself a whole meter forward across horizontal top surface of a crate


Oh, was that your jar? Sorry, I didn't mean to. it came out, well, not on purpose. Sometimes I jerk my paw sharply and oh, damn.


Pomorek said:


> It kind of offends the scientific part of my mind that I witnessed it. But not only that, it had consequences. I couldn't have further touch-ups of my bicycle done because the paint got all wasted.


I'm so sorry!
I'm embarrassed that I did this to you, but I'm glad that after so many years I was able to apologize!

Yes. Well, now everyone here knows why I didn't leave the home:/


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Oh, was that your jar? Sorry, I didn't mean to. it came out, well, not on purpose. Sometimes I jerk my paw sharply and oh, damn.
> 
> I'm so sorry!
> I'm embarrassed that I did this to you, but I'm glad that after so many years I was able to apologize!
> ...


Oh, but don't be so harsh on yourself. It must have been just a hallucination after all. While sure, it had more than one witness and it left material traces. But that's what happens when people try to connect the dots and look for patterns too hard, no?


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 11, 2022)

"Are ghosts real"?? That question will have 2 different answers from 1 billion different people.

For me: I believe so, Yes.

Explanation: There isn't really anything to explain other than: I can only believe so because I also believe in dimensions, extraterrestrials, Universes and all things astronomical. They very well could be one in the same. Some believe that ghosts go to a different plane of existence as do extraterrestrials. 

There is no proof of this, but I am open to to the idea of it. ^v^'


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 11, 2022)

The unexplained things people attribute to ghosts are always so lame. 

Like...a book flew off of a shelf, a car started with nobody in it, a television turned itself on. 

I can't think of a rational explanation for those truly boring things, so I guess there must be something supernatural going on.

If I was a multi-dimensional ghost doing unexplainable things I'd just want to do cooler stuff than that, rather than spending eternity moving around glasses on oujia boards or frightening children.


----------



## MiwaKitsune (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Nah, if they were we'd have actual evidence


a lot of people claim to have evidence. My best friends are Catholic and the two of them (they're siblings) both swear they saw the spirit of a saint's dog in their house. I personally don't know what to think about the story, but those two have absolutely no reason to lie about that, especially when it's religiously very emotional for them. I don't want to discredit stories like that but I also can't fully believe or decide either way until I have proof myself


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2022)

MiwaKitsune said:


> a lot of people claim to have evidence. My best friends are Catholic and the two of them (they're siblings) both swear they saw the spirit of a saint's dog in their house. I personally don't know what to think about the story, but those two have absolutely* no reason to lie about that*, especially when it's religiously very emotional for them. I don't want to discredit stories like that but I also can't fully believe or decide either way until I have proof myself


Don't people have lots of reasons to say they've seen ghosts, or generously interpret something they saw as a ghost? (they might not even think it is a 'lie' per se)

Ghost stories can be fun, and make you the centre of attention, even if other people don't really believe them. 
and attesting a religious experience can earn somebody more respect in the eyes of other religious devotees, who are seeking validation of their faith in the experiences of others.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Well after last night no one can tell me they don't exist but Im not going to say why cause people would think I was crazy


----------



## Woozle (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Raever (Nov 12, 2022)

I go by the standard rule of thumb that if it's for money, it's probably fake. As an eclectic witch, I have a theory on this (having to do with the mind, perspective, and the scientific laws of energy), but I don't think any of it would be useful in a discussion starting with the Ghost Hunting trend. In short - if you believe it's fake, it's fake. If not, avoid believing what you see on TV and instead look inward. You're more likely to find satisfying answers there. [insert obligatory ghost in the shell reference]


----------



## MiwaKitsune (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Don't people have lots of reasons to say they've seen ghosts, or generously interpret something they saw as a ghost? (they might not even think it is a 'lie' per se)
> 
> Ghost stories can be fun, and make you the centre of attention, even if other people don't really believe them.
> and attesting a religious experience can earn somebody more respect in the eyes of other religious devotees, who are seeking validation of their faith in the experiences of others.


lying about seeing something spiritual in a religious sense for attention is horrible. My ex strived to be a devout Catholic and he would never make up a ghost story just for "respect." Sure, I don't know if I believe the story myself, but I know HE would feel like a shitty person if he made that up. I've heard many other stories during my short time in church and trying to argue whether or not ghosts are real without adding spiritual/religious aspects just doesn't make sense. Yes, I do believe many stories are made up, but no, I don't believe he just came up with that one for attention.


----------



## Raever (Nov 12, 2022)

MiwaKitsune said:


> Yes, I do believe many stories are made up, but no, I don't believe he just came up with that one for attention.



I think that it's safe to say it's 50/50, like any "spiritual" belief (though I use that term loosely here).
I don't think Fallow was meaning that every single person (in this case, "religious" person) who claims to have a story is a liar.
Rather, it's most common to see liars when they have something to gain, and often that tends to go hand in hand with groups that go off of blind belief to determine faith.

I'm sure your ex was telling the truth based on your account, but that doesn't mean someone else was as well. In the end, the reason these sorts of things are so intriguing to us as people is because there's no surefire way to say who is right/wrong. It's entirely based on personal account and retelling, and in a day and age where science reigns supreme, having something still ultimately in the unknown, is entirely appealing to a mass amount of people. Whether they believe in it or not, ghost stories are fun. So of course people would strive to make them up as time goes on. I'm rambling a bit, but I think that's what Fallow might've been trying to say.

Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## MiwaKitsune (Nov 12, 2022)

Raever said:


> I think that it's safe to say it's 50/50, like any "spiritual" belief (though I use that term loosely here).
> I don't think Fallow was meaning that every single person (in this case, "religious" person) who claims to have a story is a liar.
> Rather, it's most common to see liars when they have something to gain, and often that tends to go hand in hand with groups that go off of blind belief to determine faith.
> 
> ...


No yeah  that's pretty much what I was saying. I don't know what to think about these stories personally because I have no personal experience. But I also know my ex had nothing to gain by telling those stories between him and his sister. I do believe  that he saw something, whether that be a dream he had that was almost real or what ever happened but  I don't believe every story ever just because a religious person tells it. That doesn't make any sense


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

Oh crap! I just remembered another paranormal encounter in my home! I was way younger than I was then in my other story, so that's why I didn't really remember it at the moment.

Now, this takes place in the basement. And I know, oh it's the basement, typical horror setting, I know, but this is just where it happened, alright? So I dropped my ball as it bounced down the staircase and into the darkness below. So, I went down to get it. You wanna know what I saw? A damn shadow person! I'm not sure if it's the same one who was in my bedroom that one night, but I wouldn't be surprised. I ran up the stairs without the ball just balling my eyes out. I didn't go back into the basement for a long time after that. What freaks me out is I went down at the exact same time frame with the light off to see if it was a trick of the light, but there was no shadow person, and nothing was moved as there isn't anything down there worth moving anyway. 

I know some people probably don't believe me, and that's alright. Not everyone believes in ghosts and such, but with the experiences I've had, I'm open to the idea.


----------



## Raever (Nov 12, 2022)

Honestly the only "ghost stories" I have worth sharing are the ones I had when I was either lucid dreaming or, when I was a really young child on medication that was too strong for me. It caused an interesting side effect that involved seeing "shadow people" (often during or after waking up from sleep paralysis). But that stuff was obviously psychological over paranormal, so I don't think they count here.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

I have a question. What is the difference between a 'ghost' and a 'spirit'?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I have a question. What is the difference between a 'ghost' and a 'spirit'?


Good question! Somebody provide an answer!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 13, 2022)

I forgot about this thread, I've been called a sensitive, I don't fall for all that but I have seen multiple apparitions in person.  I grew up in a house that had a Poltergeist, I saw and heard things that nobody should have to deal with.  We did contact a well known show once and they said Poltergeists are not their specialty good luck with that basically. I had someone interview me once to put my family story in a published book, but isn't out yet. I was clean and sober and not on any drugs. I have EVP's 35mm camera pictures etc in a box in storage from when I put up my own investigation in the house in the late 90's


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I forgot about this thread, I've been called a sensitive, I don't fall for all that but I have seen multiple apparitions in person.  I grew up in a house that had a Poltergeist, I saw and heard things that nobody should have to deal with.  We did contact a well known show once and they said Poltergeists are not their specialty good luck with that basically. I had someone interview me once to put my family story in a published book, but isn't out yet. I was clean and sober and not on any drugs. I have EVP's 35mm camera pictures etc in a box in storage from when I put up my own investigation in the house in the late 90's


Oh~ Ghost breaking the laws of physics!

That should become a traumatic experience if I saw it with my own two eyes.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 13, 2022)

There are things that science has yet to explain. "Ghosts" may be phenomena that exist but to assume anything about what they are and what they represent (the souls of the dead and such) is foolish without concrete evidence. The human imagination is extraordinary and I'm guessing that most encounters with ghosts and spirits could be explained as manifestations of the minds of those who report them.

Basically, IMHO, ghosts may exist but they probably are not what we choose to believe that they are.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 13, 2022)

I remembered a funny thing. It was common before, but some still believe in the spirit-brownie. If you began to lose things, you need to say "Brownie, play and give it back", cook buckwheat for him and pour milk. Buckwheat and milk should be put on a refrigerator or a high shelf so that the spirit is more comfortable. If there is less buckwheat the next day or later, it means that the spirit-brownie has eaten and your things will soon be found.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 13, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I have a question. What is the difference between a 'ghost' and a 'spirit'?


A ghost is the spirit of someone who died while a spirit is someone who was always a spirit to begin with such as the dijin (genies) who are a race of spirits created from the tip of fire and are invisible to humans but exist within their own societies, have their own religious beliefs, eat food and mate to reproduce just like live humans do.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> A ghost is the spirit of someone who died while a spirit is someone who was always a spirit to begin with such as the dijin (genies) who are a race of spirits created from the tip of fire and are invisible to humans but exist within their own societies, have their own religious beliefs, eat food and mate to reproduce just like live humans do.


This answer is really satisfying for me. 

Thank you for showing me your wisdom O'Great Vannesa Howl!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 13, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> This answer is really satisfying for me.
> 
> Thank you for showing me your wisdom O'Great Vannesa Howl!


>;3


----------



## Faustus (Nov 14, 2022)

Could ghosts exist? Yes. DO ghosts exist? Probably not.

Do ghosts appear on TV paranormal shows? No. Only actors who are bad at pretending to be scared, and the occasional out-of-focus leaf.

There was an old Indie tabletop RPG I've got around the place somewhere called 'Dude, Run!' that always tickled me. The players are paranormal investigators, the ghosts they're investigating probably don't exist, but they have to make it exciting for the people watching at home. The idea is that they get beset by tonnes of completely ordinary happenings, and they have to come up with some crazy pseudoscience to make it look like a genuine haunting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2022)

MiwaKitsune said:


> lying about seeing something spiritual in a religious sense for attention is horrible. My ex strived to be a devout Catholic and he would never make up a ghost story just for "respect." Sure, I don't know if I believe the story myself, but I know HE would feel like a shitty person if he made that up. I've heard many other stories during my short time in church and trying to argue whether or not ghosts are real without adding spiritual/religious aspects just doesn't make sense. Yes, I do believe many stories are made up, but no, I don't believe he just came up with that one for attention.



I think I addressed this when I said people who embellish stories don't always view them as lies if they can convince themselves something could be true. 

Obviously I cannot comment on individual people you know in any detail, because I don't know them, but it looks like we both a large number of people's ghost stories are made up.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think I addressed this when I said people who embellish stories don't always view them as lies if they can convince themselves something could be true.
> 
> Obviously I cannot comment on individual people you know in any detail, because I don't know them, but it looks like we both a large number of people's ghost stories are made up.


True that. A lot of stories are faked. Making it hard to know which experiences weren't fake. Sadly, I think it's impossible to know the answer most of the time, and only the original poster of that story would know if it was real or fake.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Nov 16, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Good question! Somebody provide an answer!


A spirit is a type of beverage smh


----------



## AniwayasSong (Nov 17, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> SO... I've been watching some ghost hunters' vlogs recently and there always seems to be one thing in common... a slight distortion of light and the pets are the only ones to see them... therefore if ghosts are real they would have to be on the spectrum of light that humans cannot see


I'm saying 'Yes.'
I've seen far too many weird, unexplained things happen that defy all normal phenomena, and once you do that the UN-explainable has to be considered.
'sides, who doesn't LOVE a good ghost story?!
;-)


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 17, 2022)

BOOO! I'M A GHOST! AND I WILL THROW YOU STUFF~!​​


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 17, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> ​BOOO! I'M A GHOST! AND I WILL THROW YOU STUFF~!​


That's a poltergeist, they're the ones who throw stuff.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 17, 2022)

Amepix said:


> That's a poltergeist, they're the ones who throw stuff.


THEN I BECAME A GHOST FOR NOTHING? _NOOOOOOOOO~!_​​


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 17, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> ​THEN I BECAME A GHOST FOR NOTHING? _NOOOOOOOOO~!_​


Should've read the contract, I guess.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2022)

There is a strangeness to all the evidence for ghosts being based on 'unexplained' things. 

Let's say a car gets stolen. Some people blame Bob, and others blame Sally. 
Whatever happened, we know that there is some explanation for the car disappearing, we just don't know what it is yet. 

Sally points out that there is no evidence that Bob stole the car, but the disappearance is unexplained. Therefore, unless somebody comes up with a better scientific explanation, it's valid to assume Bob is guilty.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 17, 2022)

There was always something fishy about Bob. . .


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 17, 2022)

Are you saying Bob was perhaps... Sus?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

I used to live in a highly haunted apartment when I was ages 11 through 13. We even used to have old photos from inside the place which showed an eerie black shadow looming around the person or people in the photos, but these photos were probably tossed into the garbage. Back then I also saw a ghost in my room and one time I think I saw one sitting next to me in the TV's reflection while turning off the TV (i was alone too).


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 18, 2022)

I kinda have a theory... Hear me out

My little dumb theory about ghosts is that when you die you have two options, continue you journey beyond the mortal plane wich is tailored by your religion or the thing you believe the most OR continue being here, so you can "finish your pending stuff"

Idk, it seems probable to me, there's has been cases of murder that haven't left "haunted" the place, but other ones surely afirm that some places got haunted after something awful happened... why sometimes happens and sometimes don't?

Also in my little theory exists the fact that ghosts are not in the mortal world, _they are in other place_, and only the stronger ones are able of doing something that reflects over here. Something like the movie interstellar, were you couldn't move in space but you could in time and the actions of the protagonist were represented as a ghost in the start of the movie. Or maybe they're actually here with us, but they just can't interact, or they require to do a huge effort that could make them feel weak or ill for doing such a thing

But hey, that's just a theory... A Ghostly Theory!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> I kinda have a theory... Hear me out
> 
> My little dumb theory about ghosts is that when you die you have two options, continue you journey beyond the mortal plane wich is tailored by your religion or the thing you believe the most OR continue being here, so you can "finish your pending stuff"
> 
> ...


An interesting theory! And a wonderful MatPat reference at the end!

I do know a few things about ghosts, and how there are different types of them. So perhaps based on what they want to do while trying to finish what they could not while alive would dictate what kind of ghost they'd become!


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> And a wonderful MatPat reference at the end!


Sure it is! X'D


Amepix said:


> I do know a few things about ghosts, and how there are different types of them. So perhaps based on what they want to do while trying to finish what they could not while alive would dictate what kind of ghost they'd become!


I was thinking that, depending on your religion, all your destiny beyond the astral plane is different, so everybody has a different destiny after death, and maybe some people that follow the reencarnation one could technically come back to live, but if they continue to believe on this religion life after life, they soul could become stronger or weaker and have a bigger or smaller impact on what they can do on the mortal realm, from appearing on a picture from making a whole fridge go away flying


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 18, 2022)

It's hard to say if such creatures like ghosts, phantoms or any other similar creatures exists or not, since we know that science have bad habit to deny existence of anything that it can't explain. They can and cannot be real at the same time.

Someone will say that ghost and phantoms are spirits of dead persons or something like that. And someone will say that they are abnormal life forms made of energy that can shapeshift. Which theory is thruth is hard to say. It depends on what you believe in, since... who said that only one theory is truth?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> since we know that science have bad habit to deny existence of anything that it can't explain.


Yeah, I believe we call anything science can't explain supernatural until proven otherwise. I wonder what all those scientists are up to right now?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah, I believe we call anything science can't explain supernatural until proven otherwise. I wonder what all those scientists are up to right now?


*cough* Area 51 *cough* also hear me out....
Person 1) "lets raid Area 51"
Person 2) "Lets... we need to hire Mercs"
Person 1) "Nah"
Person 2) "Lets hire Vets that are on our side"
Person 1) "Nah"
Person 2) "Aight Genius whats your idea"
Person 1) "We are going to get a bunch of Karens to come by posting this on Facebook"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *cough* Area 51 *cough* also hear me out....
> Person 1) "lets raid Area 51"
> Person 2) "Lets... we need to hire Mercs"
> Person 1) "Nah"
> ...


Genius!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Nov 18, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> There was always something fishy about Bob. . .


Bob, in the Library, with the candlestick!


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 23, 2022)

I've never had a paranormal experience, not a true one.  I mean, I have those moments when I *think* I saw someone out of the corner of my eye, or *think* I heard something when I'm home alone.  I think that's just a case of the brain wigging out.
Superstition is a powerful drug, and often the threat of "ghosts" is what keeps people under control.  Many times, it's just something in the natural world that people haven't figured out yet.
Doesn't mean I don't think it's a possibility that hauntings do exist, especially in places where there has been a lot of death or trauma.  I hear about places that just have a "weird energy" to them.  Abandoned prisons or asylums or battlefields tend to get reputations for that sort of thing.
Ghost hunter shows, on tv or YouTube, really aren't convincing.  Most of the time it's just a bunch of whispering and sniffling and jump-scares when they think they hear a sound.  It makes for good entertainment, but it doesn't prove anything about the existence of actual ghosts.  I think a lot of their "proof" comes more from their desire to believe in ghosts.  Every speck of dust caught in a light beam is an "orb" to them.

As it was said earlier in the thread, pretty much everyone has a camera with them all the time now.  There are security cameras inside and outside many homes, along with game cameras outside.  None have really captured any more evidence of ghosts or cryptids.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 23, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *cough* Area 51 *cough* also hear me out....
> Person 1) "lets raid Area 51"
> Person 2) "Lets... we need to hire Mercs"
> Person 1) "Nah"
> ...


They can't catch us if we Naruto run.


----------

